# Can Ants be poisonous to dogs??



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey peeps..
While i was walking with Apollo today, i decided to bring up a new game for him ''find the treat'' so i proceeded to throw a treat nearby and told him to search for it.. and he had alot of fun doing this..

However, in one of those ground sniffes, he became interested in the ants we see alot here in mexico.. 

http://vernacularbody.typepad.com/vernacularbody/images/ant.jpg like this, but 1 1/2 inch in size..

So.. he licked it off the floor and swallowed it, i was kinda worried because he got exhausted just too quick (for a husky, if you know what i mean) so we head back home, at first i did think he could be tired and gave him some ice cubes, then he went outside to have his dump... and he pooped a very loose stool.

He has been pretty normal, but i just want to be sure if these ants could be poisonous if he swallows alot of them? (It's ant season.. so there are MILLIONS of ants everywhere in the streets)


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well one of my dogs has eaten them and stepped in them here in Ga. The ants here are fire ants and they will sting the crap out of you. The dog that got into them is a little more careful now, but I still have to say ANTS!!!! when she gets near a hill. The ones in Mexico might be dangerous but they can't be as mean as these fire ants in Ga. David


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I am in no way an expert on ants so I do not know if they are poisonous to dogs or not. I am however very aware that if he were to eat uncles he would surely be poisoned.


----------



## AisleyFaith (Sep 10, 2008)

He may be allergic to ants. My female (mutt) is allergic, she has a severe reaction when they bite her. I am not looking forward to my summer season daily patrol of the yard with the ant spray.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lolas_Dad said:


> I am in no way an expert on ants so I do not know if they are poisonous to dogs or not. I am however very aware that if he were to eat uncles he would surely be poisoned.


And let's not even get started on the cousins...


----------

